# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat - The most talented artist - Murali Gopi

## PEACE THRU WAR

FK chat with one of the most talented script writer of modern era..... A gifted actor..... Beautiful singer...... And the one who carries the prestige of heritage..... Prestigious son of the brilliant actor Bharath Gopi.... 

MURALI GOPI!!!!!!!!

Super sunday to all FKians....

This sunday 18th of June...... Tiyaan is here.....

Plz post ur questions well in advance......  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

ambooooooooooooooo .................kidu  :Ho:

----------


## Free Thinker

Super peaceee.........

----------


## vipi

Great......

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> ambooooooooooooooo .................kidu


This sunday  :Band:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Super peaceee.........


Questions ponotteeeee....

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Great......


Kidu questions frame cheyyu.....

----------


## Jay Jay

Hi , 
Q1 . Murali Gopi enna vekthi kooduthal enjoy cheyuna process ethanu ? Acting , Writing , Singing ,journalism ??

Q2. Ithu vere cheytha characters 80% um intense serious characters anu .. oru light hearted comedy character cheyan thalparyam ile? 

Q3. Tiyaan enna film il ninnu preshakar enthanu prethishikendathu?

Q4. Eniku ettavum ishtapetta thalgalude films (Actor / Writer ) LRL and Lukka Chuppi anu . I think 2017 is a big year for you as an actor / writer . Thudarchayayi Films ond . Tiyaan , Kammara Sambhavam , Aami, Kaattu. 
      Also Lucifer in 2018 . Thudarchayayi films verumbo Writing il bhadhikile?

----------


## Free Thinker

Q: LRL polulla politics base cheytha cinemakal iniyum undakumo?.....Atho LRL nu ethire issues undayathukondu atharam subjects vendennu vekkumo?.....

----------


## jawoose

@Saathan oru poster undaaku  :Band:

----------


## Helwin

kidu  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## visakh r

hi sir.....swanthamayi samvidhanam cheyunna oru chithram aduth undakumo??

----------


## frincekjoseph

My Question?

1. How Bharath Gopi Influnced you in your life (both in Cinemas and in real life)

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

കിടിലോ കിടിലം !!!!

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

- എന്നെകിലും സംവിധായകൻ ആയാൽ ചെയ്യണം എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹം ഉള്ള സബ്ജക്ട് എന്താണ്??? 

- ആരെ ഡയറക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യണം എന്നാണ് ഏറ്റവും ആഗ്രഹം???

- ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നതോ മരിച്ചവരോ ആയ ഏത് ഡയറക്ടറുടെ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കണം എന്നതാണ് വലിയൊരു ആഗ്രഹം???

----------


## Saathan

Tiyaan related questions poratte

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Tiyaan related questions poratte


Ans Ippo Kittum Nokkiyirunno..... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

My Questions

ടിയാൻ ഒരു മാസ്സ് കമർഷ്യൽ എന്റർടൈനേർ ആണെന്ന് ഈയടുത്തു പ്രിത്വി ഒരു അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു...ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത് എന്ന നിലയിൽ ഈ ചിത്രത്തെ ഏത് ഗണത്തിൽ പെടുത്താൻ ആണ് താങ്കൾക്ക് താല്പര്യം..? 

ടിയാണിലെ രമാകാന്ത് മഹാഷായി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ചു...?

തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുന്ന സമയത്തെ  പട്ടാഭിരമാൻ ആയി ഇന്ദ്രജിത്തും അസ്ലൻ ആയി പ്രിത്വിയും ആയിരുന്നോ തങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സിൽ..?

തിരക്കഥ രചനയിൽ ആണോ അഭിനയത്തിൽ ആണോ താങ്കൾക്ക് കൂടുതൽ താല്പര്യം..?

All The Best For Your Upcoming Projects.. :Clap:

----------


## Louise Pothen

@4EVER @PEACE THRU WAR

Sent from my SM-J100F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> @4EVER @PEACE THRU WAR
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100F using Tapatalk


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Ajnabi

my question:
murali gopiyude raashtreeyam enthanu?

----------


## 4EVER

താങ്കളുടെ രാഷ്ട്രീയം തുറന്നു പറയാൻ മടി ഉള്ള ഒരാളായി തോന്നിയിട്ടില്ല ...ലെഫ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ്റിൽ രാഷ്ട്രീയം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു ..അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തിലും പലരും പറയാൻ മടിച്ച ഒരു രാഷ്ട്രീയം ഒരു ചെറിയ രംഗത്തിൽ ആണെങ്കിലും കണ്ടു..


റ്റിയാനിൽ രാഷ്ട്രീയം ചർച്ച ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടൊ ?? Lrl സമയത്തു ഉണ്ടായ വിവാദങ്ങളിൽ സിനിമ രംഗത്ത് നിന്നും പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ച പിന്തുണ കിട്ടിയില്ല എന്ന് തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ടോ

----------


## kandahassan

മുരളി ചേട്ടന്റെ തൂലികയിൽ നിന്നും ഒരു സ്ത്രീ പക്ഷ സിനിമ ഞങ്ങൾ പ്രതീഷിക്കുന്നു ...താങ്കൾ ഇതുവരെ 
രചിച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ലെഫ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ മാത്രമാണ് അല്പമെങ്കിലും സ്*ത്രീ പ്രാധാന്യം 
ഉള്ളതായി എനിക്കു തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളത് . ??

----------


## MEMORIES

ഇത്രയും ഹൈ ബഡ്ജറ്റ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും വളരെ വീക് പ്രമോ അണലോ കാണാൻ കഴിയുന്നത് posters ,hoardings, flex ഒന്നും തന്നെ എങ്ങും വന്ന് തുടങ്ങിയിട്ട് പോലുമില്ല?.........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

ഒരു എഴുത്തുകാരൻ ആയിട്ടാണോ അതോ അഭിനേതാവ് ആയിട്ടാണോ അറിയപ്പെടാൻ ഇഷ്ടം ? ഇതിൽ ഏത് ജോലി ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ആണ് കൂടുതൽ കംഫർട്ടിബിൽ

----------


## Christopher

താങ്കളെ ഏറ്റവും അധികം inspire ചെയ്തിട്ടുള്ള വ്യക്തികൾ, പുസ്തകങ്ങൾ... ?

----------


## Cinema Freaken

Innalle Interview..?

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

My question:

 Bharat gopi, Mammootty, Mohanlal ivare oru thirakkadhakrithu enna nilayil thankal churungiya vakkil engine vilayiruthum.

----------


## saamy

Left right left enna movie irangya timil Kerala chief minister Aya pinarayi vijayane villan ayi chithrikarichu enna reethyil vivadamundayirunnu ...cinemayude rls abcd honeybee enna hitfilmsnte kudayirunnu aa cinemakal 2m hit ayi ennal lrl parajayapettu ippol ithne pukazthi parayuna online bujikalum youthm Annu ee cinemakal theatril akhoshikukayayirunnu..Cinema parajayapeduthyath vivadangal matramanu enna reethyil ee adthu pracharanamundayirunnu ennal cinemak promotion onnum mediasil kandilla vivadangalozich...Ath aniyarapravarthakark thanne undaya veezcha kudi Alle? Cinema torrentilum mattum vannu kazinjanu alukal kuduthal lrl kandathum samsarich thudangith...Left right left cinema njanum kandath torrentilarunnu cinema oru political partyde virudhamanu enna reethyil Ulla vivadam kettu Kanan irunapol athil vasthavam undenu thoniyila as partye vimarsikunathnopam nanayi boost chyuna scenukalum undayirunnu filmil..Ithoke cinemaye kurich audiencnu krithyamaya ariv kitathirunna kuzhapam kond kudiyalle?? Ningalile bold aya vishayangal vilich parayuna script writerne ishtapedunnu all the best for Tiyaan and Lucifer..

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Raashtreeyathile cinemyum cinemyaile rasthreeyavum ..... ethinte impact ippozhathe scenarioyil engane vilayiruthunnu......

Oru prekshakan enna nilayil njangal tiyanil ninnu enthanu pratheekshikkendathu????

----------


## Murali Gopy

Hi Everyone... :Smile:

----------


## Murali Gopy

> Hi , 
> Q1 . Murali Gopi enna vekthi kooduthal enjoy cheyuna process ethanu ? Acting , Writing , Singing ,journalism ??
> 
> Q2. Ithu vere cheytha characters 80% um intense serious characters anu .. oru light hearted comedy character cheyan thalparyam ile? 
> 
> Q3. Tiyaan enna film il ninnu preshakar enthanu prethishikendathu?
> 
> Q4. Eniku ettavum ishtapetta thalgalude films (Actor / Writer ) LRL and Lukka Chuppi anu . I think 2017 is a big year for you as an actor / writer . Thudarchayayi Films ond . Tiyaan , Kammara Sambhavam , Aami, Kaattu. 
>       Also Lucifer in 2018 . Thudarchayayi films verumbo Writing il bhadhikile?


Hi, Jay Jay, I enjoy whatever I'm doing at a given moment, be it acting, writing, singing or journalistic filings...  :Smile:

----------


## Helwin

> Hi Everyone...


welcome sir..glad to see u here....

----------


## Helwin

Sir,
Does tiyaan deals with politics like ur previous movies along side religious isses...pls crct if i am wrong..

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Murali Gopy

> Hi , 
> Q1 . Murali Gopi enna vekthi kooduthal enjoy cheyuna process ethanu ? Acting , Writing , Singing ,journalism ??
> 
> Q2. Ithu vere cheytha characters 80% um intense serious characters anu .. oru light hearted comedy character cheyan thalparyam ile? 
> 
> Q3. Tiyaan enna film il ninnu preshakar enthanu prethishikendathu?
> 
> Q4. Eniku ettavum ishtapetta thalgalude films (Actor / Writer ) LRL and Lukka Chuppi anu . I think 2017 is a big year for you as an actor / writer . Thudarchayayi Films ond . Tiyaan , Kammara Sambhavam , Aami, Kaattu. 
>       Also Lucifer in 2018 . Thudarchayayi films verumbo Writing il bhadhikile?


2. *Cheythathellam serious characters aanenn parayaan saadhikkilla. Lukka Chuppi, Vedivazhipaadu thudangiya chithrangalil light-veined, humourinte amshamulla... kadhaapathramgalum cheythittundu. ☺ Iniyum cheyyan shramikkaam

*3. *Tiyaan oru cross-cultural entertainer aanu

*4. *Oru screenplay  full detailingil ezhuthi theerthu, athinte ellaa kaaryangalum samsaarich theerppakkiya shesham maatrame, usually, adutha scriptinte jolikalilekk kadakkaarulloo. Ezhuthunna samayath, acting offers edukkarilla. Tiyaanum Kammara Sambhavavum ezhuthi theernna shesham aanu Aamiyilum Kaattilum abhinayikkunnath*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Hi Sir,
Welcome To Fk  :FK ROCKZ:   :Band: 

Sent from my SM-J100F using Tapatalk

----------


## MEMORIES

Hi Sir,
Welcome To Fk  :Drum:

----------


## Murali Gopy

> Q: LRL polulla politics base cheytha cinemakal iniyum undakumo?.....Atho LRL nu ethire issues undayathukondu atharam subjects vendennu vekkumo?.....


LRL oru raashtreeya cinema enna reethiyil maatram conceive cheythatho, kaanappedendatho aaya chitram alla... ennanu ente vishwasam. Njan kaanunna lokakam ekkaalavum ente cinemakalil athepadi prathiphalippikkan njan shramikkum. Athu thanneyaanu enne poleyulla mattulla ezhuthukaarum cheyyunnath  :Smile:

----------


## Darkknight

Hai Sir..Prithvi said in an interview that Tiyaan is a Mass commercial entertainer..What exactly is Tiyaan ??

----------


## Murali Gopy

> hi sir.....swanthamayi samvidhanam cheyunna oru chithram aduth undakumo??


*Hi Vishakh,  Undaakum, Insha Allah*

----------


## Murali Gopy

> My Question?
> 
> 1. How Bharath Gopi Influnced you in your life (both in Cinemas and in real life)


*Achchan ennum ekkaalavum ente prachodanamaanu. Influence alla, Inspiration aanu*

----------


## vipi

Hi sir... first of all I'm so much excited to ask questions to one of my favourite writer...

My question !!

താങ്കളുടെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്ര സൃഷ്ടിയാണ് (ഒരു പക്ഷേ മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ) കൈതേരി സഹദേവൻ. ഞാനടക്കം ആ സിനിമ കണ്ട ബഹുഭൂരിപക്ഷം ആളുകൾക്കും ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് ഇപ്പോൾ നമ്മുടെ മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായിരിക്കുന്ന രാഷ്ട്രീയ നേതാവിനോട് സാദൃശ്യം തോന്നിയിരുന്നു. ഈ അടുത്തൊരു അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ താങ്കൾ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു ഒരുപാട് പേരിൽ നിന്ന് inspired ആണ് ആ കഥാപാത്രം എന്ന്. കുട്ടീക്കാലത്തെ സംഭവം ഒക്കെ ലെനിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ നിന്ന് എടുത്തതാണെന്നും...

എന്റെ ചോദ്യം ഇതാണ്...ലെഫ്റ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ്റ് എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ എഴുത്തിന്റെ സമയത്ത് ആ കഥാപാത്രം ആയി സ. പിണറായി വിജയനെ മനസ്സിൽ കണ്ടിരുന്നില്ല എന്ന് താങ്കൾ പറഞ്ഞാൽ അത് ഒരു കള്ളം അല്ലേ ??

----------


## Murali Gopy

> - എന്നെകിലും സംവിധായകൻ ആയാൽ ചെയ്യണം എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹം ഉള്ള സബ്ജക്ട് എന്താണ്??? 
> 
> - ആരെ ഡയറക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യണം എന്നാണ് ഏറ്റവും ആഗ്രഹം???
> 
> - ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നതോ മരിച്ചവരോ ആയ ഏത് ഡയറക്ടറുടെ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കണം എന്നതാണ് വലിയൊരു ആഗ്രഹം???


*- സംവിധാനം ചെയാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ subject  ഇപ്പൊ ഒരെണ്ണം മനസ്സിൽ ഉണ്ട്. മിക്കവാറും അത് തന്നെ ആകും സംവിധാനം ചെയുക*

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Hi Everyone...


Welcome To Fk... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> *- സംവിധാനം ചെയാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ subject  ഇപ്പൊ ഒരെണ്ണം മനസ്സിൽ ഉണ്ട്. മിക്കവാറും അത് തന്നെ ആകും സംവിധാനം ചെയുക*


Waiting... :Clap:

----------


## Murali Gopy

> My Questions
> 
> ടിയാൻ ഒരു മാസ്സ് കമർഷ്യൽ എന്റർടൈനേർ ആണെന്ന് ഈയടുത്തു പ്രിത്വി ഒരു അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു...ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത് എന്ന നിലയിൽ ഈ ചിത്രത്തെ ഏത് ഗണത്തിൽ പെടുത്താൻ ആണ് താങ്കൾക്ക് താല്പര്യം..? 
> 
> ടിയാണിലെ രമാകാന്ത് മഹാഷായി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ചു...?
> 
> തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുന്ന സമയത്തെ  പട്ടാഭിരമാൻ ആയി ഇന്ദ്രജിത്തും അസ്ലൻ ആയി പ്രിത്വിയും ആയിരുന്നോ തങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സിൽ..?
> 
> തിരക്കഥ രചനയിൽ ആണോ അഭിനയത്തിൽ ആണോ താങ്കൾക്ക് കൂടുതൽ താല്പര്യം..?
> ...


*ടിയാൻ ഒരു കൊമേർഷ്യൽ മാസ്സ് എന്റെർറ്റൈനെർ തന്നെ ആണ്. പക്ഷെ content ഇൽ compromise ചെയാത്ത ഒരു എന്റെർറ്റൈനെർ കൂടെ ആണ്
*
*രമാകാന്ത് മഹാഷെയ് എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് ഞാൻ ഇത് വരെ ചെയ്തിട്ടുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നും തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു milieu വിൽ  ഉണ്ടാക്കിയതും തികച്ചും 
വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു കഥാപാത്രവും ആണ് . അത്രയും മാത്രം ആണ് ഇപ്പോൾ പറയാൻ കഴിയുക*

----------


## Murali Gopy

> my question:
> murali gopiyude raashtreeyam enthanu?


*Orupaadu mathangalum thatvashaastrangalum abhipraayangalum orumichu... oru kudakkezhil... sauhrudathil pularunna apporvamaaya oru rashtramaanu India. Ee sauhrudathinu vendi nilakollunna ethu raashtreeyavum ente rashtreeyamaanu.*

----------


## Murali Gopy

> മുരളി ചേട്ടന്റെ തൂലികയിൽ നിന്നും ഒരു സ്ത്രീ പക്ഷ സിനിമ ഞങ്ങൾ പ്രതീഷിക്കുന്നു ...താങ്കൾ ഇതുവരെ 
> രചിച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ലെഫ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ മാത്രമാണ് അല്പമെങ്കിലും സ്*ത്രീ പ്രാധാന്യം 
> ഉള്ളതായി എനിക്കു തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളത് . ??


*എന്റെ "ഈ അടുത്ത കാലത്ത്" എന്ന സിനിമയിലും "ലെഫ്റ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ്റ്"ലും സ്ത്രീ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് വളരെ അധികം പ്രാധാന്യം ഉണ്ട്. എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ, "സ്ത്രീപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ അല്ല എന്റെ ദൗത്യം. "'മനുഷ്യപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ പോരേ?*

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> *ടിയാൻ ഒരു കൊമേർഷ്യൽ മാസ്സ് എന്റെർറ്റൈനെർ തന്നെ ആണ്. പക്ഷെ content ഇൽ compromise ചെയാത്ത ഒരു എന്റെർറ്റൈനെർ കൂടെ ആണ്
> *
> *രമാകാന്ത് മഹാഷെയ് എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് ഞാൻ ഇത് വരെ ചെയ്തിട്ടുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നും തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു milieu വിൽ  ഉണ്ടാക്കിയതും തികച്ചും 
> വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു കഥാപാത്രവും ആണ് . അത്രയും മാത്രം ആണ് ഇപ്പോൾ പറയാൻ കഴിയുക*


Thanxx For The Reply Sir.. :Clap:

----------


## Murali Gopy

> ഒരു എഴുത്തുകാരൻ ആയിട്ടാണോ അതോ അഭിനേതാവ് ആയിട്ടാണോ അറിയപ്പെടാൻ ഇഷ്ടം ? ഇതിൽ ഏത് ജോലി ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ആണ് കൂടുതൽ കംഫർട്ടിബിൽ


*I think i have answered this above*

----------


## Suneer

Tell us something about Kammara sambavam . Stills thread onnum purath vidAthe secret aayi cheyyaan ulla reason enthaa? 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk

----------


## Murali Gopy

> താങ്കളെ ഏറ്റവും അധികം inspire ചെയ്തിട്ടുള്ള വ്യക്തികൾ, പുസ്തകങ്ങൾ... ?


*തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്ത വഴികളിൽ, നിർഭയം നടക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ വ്യക്തികളും എനിക്ക് inspiration ആണ്. അങ്ങിനെ എഴുതപെട്ട എണ്ണമറ്റ പുസ്തകങ്ങളും 
*

----------


## Murali Gopy

*Gotta go now guys..Will surely catch up later..Thanks for all the questions*

----------


## 4EVER

@Murali Gopy

Thanks sir for all the answers...Will definitely wait for you to comeback and spend more time with us....

Special Thanks to @Saaradhi and Poffaction for arranging the interview  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## KulFy

Oru cinema nadan aakan venda qualities enthokkeyanu sir ( abhinayikkan ariyanam enna first quality kazhinjal) ....from your point of view...
 @Murali Gopy

----------


## Darkknight

> *എന്റെ "ഈ അടുത്ത കാലത്ത്" എന്ന സിനിമയിലും "ലെഫ്റ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ്റ്"ലും സ്ത്രീ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് വളരെ അധികം പ്രാധാന്യം ഉണ്ട്. എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ, "സ്ത്രീപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ അല്ല എന്റെ ദൗത്യം. "'മനുഷ്യപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ പോരേ?*


Kalakkan reply  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kalakkan reply


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Darkknight

> 


enthe  :Popcorn:

----------


## Santi

> Oru cinema nadan aakan venda qualities enthokkeyanu sir ( abhinayikkan ariyanam enna first quality kazhinjal) ....from your point of view...
>  @Murali Gopy


timing ...aalu ponente munne question chodikanam

----------


## Christopher

> *തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്ത വഴികളിൽ, നിർഭയം നടക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ വ്യക്തികളും എനിക്ക് inspiration ആണ്. അങ്ങിനെ എഴുതപെട്ട എണ്ണമറ്റ പുസ്തകങ്ങളും 
> *


Athu ishtayi..  :Thumbup:

----------


## Oruvan1

Mass replies. 
Cinema dialogues pole undu

----------


## Saathan

:Good: ......

----------


## Shivettan

murali gopi  :Clap3:   :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## kandahassan

> murali gopi


shivettan  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thanks Murali Gopy Sir

----------


## Helwin

> *എന്റെ "ഈ അടുത്ത കാലത്ത്" എന്ന സിനിമയിലും "ലെഫ്റ്റ് റൈറ്റ് ലെഫ്റ്റ്"ലും സ്ത്രീ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് വളരെ അധികം പ്രാധാന്യം ഉണ്ട്. എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ, "സ്ത്രീപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ അല്ല എന്റെ ദൗത്യം. "'മനുഷ്യപക്ഷ" സിനിമകൾ പോരേ?*


 :Namichu: 
 :Namichu:

----------

